# The Kings Are Forever Better Than The Mavs!!!!!!



## HaLfMaN (Sep 14, 2003)

THE KINGS WILL BE FOREVER BETTER THAN THE SORRY MAVERICKS, AND THE ONLY REASON WHY THEY BEAT US IN THE PLAYOFFS IS SIMPLY BECAUSE WEBBER WAS INJURED, AND WITH WEBBER INJURED WE STILL TOOK IT TO A GAME SEVEN...NOW IT JUST DOESN'T GET BETTER THAN THAT.....:yes:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HaLfMaN</b>!
> THE KINGS WILL BE FOREVER BETTER THAN THE SORRY MAVERICKS, AND THE ONLY REASON WHY THEY BEAT US IN THE PLAYOFFS IS SIMPLY BECAUSE WEBBER WAS INJURED, AND WITH WEBBER INJURED WE STILL TOOK IT TO A GAME SEVEN...NOW IT JUST DOESN'T GET BETTER THAN THAT.....:yes:


brilliant post you should write for the Sac Bee or the Dallas Morning News.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

capslock makes the baby jesus cry....


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

Ah, if only i was 15 again, i could be just like you, Mr. Halfman.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: The Kings Are Forever Better Than The Mavs!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> brilliant post you should write for the Sac Bee or the Dallas Morning News.


Better yet, ESPN.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HaLfMaN</b>!
> THE KINGS WILL BE FOREVER BETTER THAN THE SORRY MAVERICKS, AND THE ONLY REASON WHY THEY BEAT US IN THE PLAYOFFS IS SIMPLY BECAUSE WEBBER WAS INJURED, AND WITH WEBBER INJURED WE STILL TOOK IT TO A GAME SEVEN...NOW IT JUST DOESN'T GET BETTER THAN THAT.....:yes:


Wow, enslightful post....................


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HaLfMaN</b>!
> THE KINGS WILL BE FOREVER BETTER THAN THE SORRY MAVERICKS, AND THE ONLY REASON WHY THEY BEAT US IN THE PLAYOFFS IS SIMPLY BECAUSE WEBBER WAS INJURED, AND WITH WEBBER INJURED WE STILL TOOK IT TO A GAME SEVEN...NOW IT JUST DOESN'T GET BETTER THAN THAT.....:yes:


Dear Halfman,

We should meet and have a drink sometime.

Signed,
Reality


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HaLfMaN</b>!
> THE KINGS WILL BE FOREVER BETTER THAN THE SORRY MAVERICKS, AND THE ONLY REASON WHY THEY BEAT US IN THE PLAYOFFS IS SIMPLY BECAUSE WEBBER WAS INJURED, AND WITH WEBBER INJURED WE STILL TOOK IT TO A GAME SEVEN...NOW IT JUST DOESN'T GET BETTER THAN THAT.....:yes:



U R HIP HOP KEWL D00D!!!!!!!!!!!! 

           


HAR HAR KINGS FOREVER!!! MAVERICKS NEVER!!!!! Halfman you are a genius, and I am nominating you for poster of the month, everytime I read your posts<strike> I get a huge boner.</strike> ( Vulgarity is NOT tolerated here. Thank you. )


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HaLfMaN</b>!
> THE KINGS WILL BE FOREVER BETTER THAN THE SORRY MAVERICKS, AND THE ONLY REASON WHY THEY BEAT US IN THE PLAYOFFS IS SIMPLY BECAUSE WEBBER WAS INJURED, AND WITH WEBBER INJURED WE STILL TOOK IT TO A GAME SEVEN...NOW IT JUST DOESN'T GET BETTER THAN THAT.....:yes:


Hey HalfMan, what is the other half, Jacka**?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Halfman's logic is above and beyon ours. The loosing team is better then the winning team. We shouldn't even have games. Who ever we think should win, wins. Hey it'll make Kings and Laker fans happy.


----------



## HaLfMaN (Sep 14, 2003)

hey alittle advice, just be quiet and stick to baseball or tennis, because you have no knowledge of basketball.:yes:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HaLfMaN</b>!
> hey alittle advice, just be quiet and stick to baseball or tennis, because you have no knowledge of basketball.:yes:


Yeah and youve done nothing but throw indepth analysys and facts at us. I am now a Kings fan. Who could I have been so blind before. Thank you for showing me the light.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

People should just not respond to posters like this -- it's a waste of your time and it gives them some satisfaction.


----------



## HaLfMaN (Sep 14, 2003)

*Good*

Yeah and youve done nothing but throw indepth analysys and facts at us. I am now a Kings fan. Who could I have been so blind before. Thank you for showing me the light.Dragnsmke1 



Dragnsmke1 that great, now you know who's the best team, it's nothing but obvious...The KINGS Rule!!!!!!



:yes: :yes: :yes: :laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> People should just not respond to posters like this -- it's a waste of your time and it gives them some satisfaction.


Its actually pretty hilarious to me. Im sitting here at work bored anyway.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Good*



> Originally posted by <b>HaLfMaN</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I know youre retarted, before I thought you were just being a baiter. Go take youre medication and put your helmet back on. <strike>Dont want to damage what little brains you have left next time you trip over your own 2 feet.</strike> (UNACCEPTABLE! )


----------



## HaLfMaN (Sep 14, 2003)

*All the Time in the World...lol*

Ive been posting here for the past three days and I have basically the most replies in here...Some are kings fan and some are Mavs fans...it's actually getting fun replying to mavs fans, because there is just so much to say, and I have so much time lol...anymore more Mavs fans want to argue.....:yes:


----------



## HaLfMaN (Sep 14, 2003)

dragnsmke1 you might as well get back to work, because you're just waisting your time in here, like I said before I have time to argue.....so lets get it started.....<strike> or better yet HUSH UP!!!!!!!! </strike> ( Do NOT tell others to NOT post. Thank you. )
:yes: :allhail: THE KINGS ARE THE GREATEST!!!!!!!!!!!LOL:laugh:


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HaLfMaN</b>!
> THE KINGS WILL BE FOREVER BETTER THAN THE SORRY MAVERICKS, AND THE ONLY REASON WHY THEY BEAT US IN THE PLAYOFFS IS SIMPLY BECAUSE WEBBER WAS INJURED, AND WITH WEBBER INJURED WE STILL TOOK IT TO A GAME SEVEN...NOW IT JUST DOESN'T GET BETTER THAN THAT.....:yes:


EDITED: :nonono:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: The Kings Are Forever Better Than The Mavs!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> 
> Are you intentionaly being stupid?


doesn't that automaticcly come with being very young?


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HaLfMaN</b>!
> ...because you're just waisting your time in here...



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HaLfMaN</b>!
> hey alittle advice, just be quiet and stick to baseball or tennis, because you have no knowledge of basketball.:yes:


And this sentence is addressed to whom?  

We don't encourage posters to give unsolicited advice to an unnamed throng of people.


----------

